# what knife is in your pocket right now.?



## boomchakabowwow (Jul 22, 2016)

i just moved into my new house. it is amazing how often you need a knife. opening a box, cutting back a vine, opening a fruit, etc.

i've been carrying a regular vanilla, white bread, plain jane, boring. aluminum handled SWISS army knife. i think it is the farmer model. knife, can opener, bottle opener..some sharp probe thing.

i love the thing. it gets razor sharp with a stropping. i used the screwdriver to fix all the electrical sockets, until i unpacked my tools. at the end of the day..PFFFSsh! it opens my pilsner!

yesterday, i used it to cut out a biologist all tangled up in some jute netting. hahaha..i love it when i hear the words, "hey does anyone have a knife?"

you have an EDC?


----------



## panda (Jul 22, 2016)

at work: spyderco caly3 super blue
everything else: spyderco dragonfly2 hap40 (with the scales dyed black)


----------



## Pirendeus (Jul 22, 2016)

That's not a knife in my pocket...I'm just happy to see you! :wink:


----------



## Matus (Jul 22, 2016)

Bladeforums 2015 forum knife made by Canal Street Cutlery. It is very lightweight (some 54g) has 2 very useful blades that both run on the same spring and looks really nice. 440C holds the edge more than well enough for its use (cutting apple, opening boxes, etc.). Strangely - contrary to being extremely useful this seem to be very uncommon pattern (configuration) of a larger clip point and smaller sheepsfoot (or wharncliffe) blade. I may have a custom knife made like this one day.

I love this little knife - nobody raises an eyebrow when I use it in our office (in Germany).





For little more demanding tasks I use Delica in HAP40 as it has incredible edge retention and thanks to its thin grind glides through carboard boxes. I am not crazy about this knife visually - the 'burned orange' handle looks more like 'baby poo', but it sits well ind hand and it cuts well.





And for outdoor use I have recently got a discontinued EKA Swede 60 with carbon steel blade (black coated with something) - that knife is very tough and gets carried when a fixed blade would be 'socially too much'. I plan to replace the rather ugly white plastic handle with some nice wood scales. The blade takes incredible edge.

Shown next to Southard Tolk - and amazing, but for me too large and too expensive knife.





should I continue or is that enough?


----------



## panda (Jul 22, 2016)

Why haven't you dyed the hideous orange lol


----------



## strumke (Jul 22, 2016)

Kershaw Leek, gets nice and sharp, easy to clean, wasn't too expensive


----------



## XooMG (Jul 22, 2016)

strumke said:


> Kershaw Leek, gets nice and sharp, easy to clean, wasn't too expensive


Using a Leek now too. Thinned it down and now it cuts more like a kitchen knife. Not a beater, but still very practical.


----------



## mbiraman (Jul 22, 2016)

modified Spyderco Tenacious


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jul 22, 2016)

I'm thinking of picking up an EDC, this thread is giving me ideas. Definitely don't want too expensive or fancy, been eyeing some buck offerings, but in Canada have to ensure its not assisted opening such as switchblade


----------



## Matus (Jul 23, 2016)

panda said:


> Why haven't you dyed the hideous orange lol



The only reason is that I am not a fan of too dark/black handles a dying always darkens the surface.


----------



## malexthekid (Jul 23, 2016)

Matus said:


> Bladeforums 2015 forum knife made by Canal Street Cutlery. It is very lightweight (some 54g) has 2 very useful blades that both run on the same spring and looks really nice. 440C holds the edge more than well enough for its use (cutting apple, opening boxes, etc.). Strangely - contrary to being extremely useful this seem to be very uncommon pattern (configuration) of a larger clip point and smaller sheepsfoot (or wharncliffe) blade. I may have a custom knife made like this one day.
> 
> I love this little knife - nobody raises an eyebrow when I use it in our office (in Germany).
> 
> ...



Damn Matus... you must have some big pockets....


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 23, 2016)

Got my first Delica ZDP-189 dark green. Like it's size & lighter weight. Replaced my super blue that have been carrying quite a while.


----------



## SousVideLoca (Jul 23, 2016)

strumke said:


> Kershaw Leek, gets nice and sharp, easy to clean, wasn't too expensive





XooMG said:


> Using a Leek now too. Thinned it down and now it cuts more like a kitchen knife. Not a beater, but still very practical.



Another Leek here. Easy breakdown for cleaning, nice profile, reversible clip, assisted open, great warranty. The torsion bar stays tight for ages too. Had to stick a piece of skate tape on mine to keep it from slipping when my hands are wet, but for the most part it's about perfect.


----------



## Benuser (Jul 23, 2016)

Opinel No. 8, XC75


----------



## Matus (Jul 23, 2016)

malexthekid said:


> Damn Matus... you must have some big pockets....



To be honest the big Eka is carried in a shoulder bag. It is indeed too thick/large/heavy for the pocket. Delica and the slipjoint are very pocketable. I use a leather pouch for the slipjoint - improves the ergonomics in the pocket tremendously and keeps the knife safe at the same time.


----------



## Benuser (Jul 23, 2016)

Same with Opinel No. 10, I must agree


----------



## Chuckles (Jul 23, 2016)

Griptillian in S30V for work. Love it.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Jul 23, 2016)

Right now it is a Great Eastern Cutlery Texas Whittler. A real man size pocket knife for sure but it works for me.


----------



## MAS4T0 (Jul 23, 2016)

This is about all that's legal in my neck of the woods.


----------



## panda (Jul 23, 2016)

thats the before shank pic, where is the after?


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jul 24, 2016)

pretty simple knife.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jul 24, 2016)

MAS4T0 said:


> This is about all that's legal in my neck of the woods.



Like this 
[video=youtube_share;mcE0aAhbVFc]http://youtu.be/mcE0aAhbVFc[/video]

I think I remember a thread where some obscure knife law in the UK pretty much prohibits even a chef carrying knives in public?

This wasn't in the UK, but apparently a chef was arrested caring a knife bag, police apparently stole some knives like Bill Burkes


----------



## Matus (Jul 24, 2016)

I understand that a slipjoint knife with blade under 3" is OK un UK for EDC or anything else if you have a good enough reason (but that is a poor definition)


----------



## malexthekid (Jul 24, 2016)

tjangula said:


> Like this
> [video=youtube_share;mcE0aAhbVFc]http://youtu.be/mcE0aAhbVFc[/video]
> 
> I think I remember a thread where some obscure knife law in the UK pretty much prohibits even a chef carrying knives in public?
> ...



Same sort of rule applies in Aus. Though I imagine the UK would generally treat it practically like we do in that Chef Knives, carried in a bag would be ok, if it looked like you were coming or going from work.

Otherwise you can technically get done for carrying a weapon.


----------



## MAS4T0 (Jul 24, 2016)

tjangula said:


> Like this
> [video=youtube_share;mcE0aAhbVFc]http://youtu.be/mcE0aAhbVFc[/video]
> 
> I think I remember a thread where some obscure knife law in the UK pretty much prohibits even a chef carrying knives in public?
> ...



I see you've played knifey-spooney before! :viking:


----------



## foody518 (Jul 24, 2016)

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1F2nIs5seMvg5LSwvMUvsYD5v236dBGpg2Q/view?usp=sharing
Any of those 3 depending on my mood. Usually the SOG or the Boker to have a line cutter + glass breaker (not sure how good the stud is, though) just in case something unexpected happens while driving.


----------



## Matus (Jul 26, 2016)

I keep the SOG rescue tool in my car. I think that is the only knife I ever got as a present from my wife


----------



## DamageInc (Jul 26, 2016)

I have a Georg Jensen Pyramid dinner knife in my pocket from when I was carrying out silverware to the porch.


----------



## malexthekid (Jul 26, 2016)

How does it feel on the stones?


----------



## DamageInc (Jul 27, 2016)

Like rubber.


----------



## Kreydor (Jul 27, 2016)

My EDC is a Swiss army Executive. It's small, and thin but has the right components for me.


----------

